# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Είναι ασφαλή τα παιχνίδια των παπαγάλων μας άραγε?

## krigopo

Λόγω της δύσκολης οικονομικής κατάστασης σκέφτηκα να κατασκευάσω μόνη μου παιχνιδάκια για την Μίκα μου (κοκατιλ) και γενικά έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο και βρήκα πολλές ωραίες και έξυπνες ιδέες για αυτοσχέδια παιχνίδια , βρήκα και στο forum εδώ πολλά πράγματα. 

   Αυτό που με έχει ανησυχήσει είναι ότι βρήκα πολλά άρθρα και posts σε ξένα site και forums για την καταλληλότητα των παιχνιδιών και των σπιτικών αλλά και του εμπορίου. Αυτό που με φρίκαρε ακόμα πιο πολύ είναι ότι πολλοί έχουν αναφέρει πως τα πουλιά τους παραλίγο να τα χάσουν ή τα έχασαν από απόφραξη εντέρου λόγω ινών που κατάπιναν οι παπαγάλοι τους από παιχνίδια , πατήθρες και άλλα πράγματα όπως σκηνές από φλις . Υπήρχαν συγκεκριμένες και πολλές αναφορές για τις πατήθρες από σχοινί που χρησιμοποιούμε και εμείς εδώ στην Ελλάδα. Επίσης αναφέρουν και για κουδουνάκια που βάζουμε πως θέλουν προσοχή και συνεχής ελέγχους γιατί το εσωτερικό στα κουδουνάκια αυτό που κάνει τον θόρυβο είναι από ακατάλληλο υλικό και πως δεν πρέπει να έρχονται σε επαφή με αυτό (σε πολλά είναι ακατάλληλο όλο το κουδούνι). Φυσικά αναφέρονται πολλά και για τραυματισμούς , να κολλήσει κάποιο πόδι, να κρεμαστεί κάποιο πουλί μέσα στο κλουβί του , όπως και να τραυματιστεί από κάποιο αιχμηρό σημείο σε πλαστικό παιχνίδι. Υπάρχουν επίσης πολλές αναφορές για αλυσίδες και κρικάκια και πολλά μεταλλικά αντικείμενα που πάλι είναι ακατάλληλα. 

   Υποψιασμένη μετά παρατήρησα την Μικα. Όσον αφορά την πατήθρα (γιατί της είχα βάλει μία αυτές τις πολύχρωμες από σχοινι) πράγματι που και που έκανε κινήσεις με το ράμφος της και με το που κοίταξα πιο κοντά παρατήρησα πως η πατήθρα αφήνει ήδη κάποιο χνούδι. Επίσης από τα παιχνίδια που της έφτιαξα εγώ, με καλαμάκια , κουδουνάκια και βαμβακερό σπάγγο ,ξετρελάθηκε της άρεσαν πολύ αλλά παρατήρησα ότι δάγκωνε συνεχώς τον σπάγγο όπου τον έλυνε σε πολλές περιπτώσεις και δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρη το αν έτρωγε κάποιες ίνες. Φυσικά και θα βγάλω όλα αυτά τα πράγματα από εδώ και πέρα και σκέφτηκα να χρησιμοποιήσω δέρμα για να της φτιάξω παιχνίδια . Μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω βρει κάτι αρνητικό στην χρήση του δέρματος. 

  Φυσικά συνεχίζω και ψάχνω για πληροφορίες. Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικά με το θέμα αν συμφωνει ή όχι ας το προσθέσει .

----------


## xrisam

Καλημέρα Κατερίνα, πολύχρονη καλέ!

Ξέρεις πόσες φορές έχω αναρωτηθεί το ίδιο με εσένα, αφού όταν δεν είμαι σπίτι απομακρύνω ότι υπάρχει μέσα στο κλουβί. Βέβαια ο Ξέρξης μου είναι το πιο ατσούμπαλο και αδέξιο πουλάκι, έχει σκαλώσει σε σχοινένια πατήθρα, εχει μπλεχτεί σε παιχνίδι με καλαμάκια και έχει πεσει με τα μούτρα κάτω στον πάτο και το χειρότερο...έχει μπεί το νύχι του σε μία εσοχή του φλοιού ξύλινης πατήθρας απο ευκάλυπτο και έχει κρεμαστεί ανάποδα. Ευτυχώς και στις τρεις περιπτώσεις τον έχω προλάβει. Αλλά είδες τι μπορεί να συμβεί.

----------


## krigopo

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σου *xrisam*, πρέπει να είναι πολύ ατσούμπαλα τα κοκατιλάκια γενικά αν κρίνω και από την δικιά μου  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

σχετικα με τα δερματα.. εχω διαβασει πως προκειμενου να διατηρουνται σαν δερματα, εμποτιζονται με ειδικο χημικο. αυτο δεν ξερω ποσο ασφαλες ειναι για τα πουλια, ουτε κι επισης τα χρωματιστα δερματα. ομως δεν εχω διαβασει ποτε μου θανατο ή δηλητηριαση πτηνου που προκληθηκε απο αυτα. εγω ομως δεν νομιζω να εβαζα ποτε μου, εκτος κι εαν ηταν σιγουρο οτι ειναι ασφαλες.

----------


## krigopo

Θα το ψαξω καλυτερα Νίκος.Λ, σίγουρα ψάχνω για όσο γίνεται ακατέργαστα κορδόνια χωρίς χρωμα , εχεις υπόψιν απο αλλά υλικά? Σκέφτομαι να χρησιμοποιησω και ανοξείδωτο σύρμα αλλά θα είναι μάλλον πιο δύσκολο να το δουλεψω.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

θα μπορουσες να χρησιμοποιεις το σχοινι που λες. εγω σχοινια χρησιμοποιω. δεν μου τα τρωνε παρα μονο το ξεφτιζουν. μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις λεπτο καραβοσχοινο ή οπως αλλιως λεγεται, που ειναι πιο ανθεκτικο στο να το καταστρεφουν οι παπαγαλοι. εγω που το εχω χρησιμοποιησει λιγο.. μονο τα ρινγκνεκ μου το εχουν ξεφτισει τελειως. τα αλλα (lovebirds, cockatiels) μονο με τις χαντρουλες, τα καλαμακια κτλ επαιζαν.

----------


## Λινα

Να μην ανοιγω καινουριο θεμα, θα ρωτησω εδω. Εμενα τρελαινονται γι'αυτα  τα σχοινια τα φισερακια μου, τους αρεσει να τα δαγκωνουν και να τα  ξεφτιζουν τελειως και αναγκαζομαι να τα αλλαζω συχνα, αλλα ειναι η αγαπημενη  τους απασχοληση, μαζι με τα ξυλακια παγωτου (τα οποια διακοσμουνται  παντου στο κλουβι ακομη κι οταν δεν φτιαχνουν φωλια). Τωρα βεβαια που  εχουμε το παρασιτο εβγαλα και πεταξα ολα τα σκοινια και θα περιμενω πριν  βαλω καινουρια γιατι δεν μπορω να τα απολυμανω με ασφαλεια.

 Ο  κτηνιατρος παντα ανησυχουσε μηπως σκαλωσουν τα ποδαρακια τους αλλα μεχρι  τωρα δεν ειχαμε ποτε προβλημα, τα αλλαζουμε αρκετα συχνα και ειναι  σπανια μονα τους για ωρα, ο φιλος μου δουλευει απ'το σπιτι. Αυτο που δεν  ξερω ειναι με ποια σχοινια μπορω να φτιαξω παιχνιδια που να ειναι  ασφαλη για δαγκωμα, γιατι τα παιχνιδια με δερμα τα βαριουνται αμεσως.  Στα ξενα σαιτ μιλανε για σιζαλ (που δε ξερω τι ειναι), σχοινι απο  καναββη (που δε βρισκω ελλαδα) και 100% βαμβακι (χωρις συνθετικες  προσθηκες) που με ανησυχει γιατι ειτε απο μαγαζι με υφασματα ειτε απο  μαγαζι για χομπιστες κανεις δεν ξερει να μου πει ποσο κατεργασμενο ειναι  και ποσο ασφαλεις ειναι οι βαφες. Και τους αρεσουν τα χρωματιστα πολυ,  οποτε αναρωτηθηκα αν θα μπορουσα να παρω καποιο βαμβακερο σχοινι και να  το βαψω με χρωμα για τροφες (θα φυγει γρηγορα αλλα θα το διαλυσουν  γρηγορα ετσι κι αλλιως και θα το ευχαριστηθουν περισσοτερο - αλλα ειναι  ασφαλες; Ειχα σκοπο να παραγγειλω απο ιντερνετ που τουλαχιστον βρισκω  μεγαλα εξειδικευμενα σαιτ, αλλα αν εχετε κατι οικονομικοτερο να μου  προτεινετε θα ηθελα να το ακουσω. Οτιδηποτε εχει σχοινι και χρωμα και  ξυλακια ειναι παρτυ γι'αυτες, και διαλυονται πολυ γρηγορα για να αγοραζω  καθε φορα καινουρια.

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα! Λινα. 

Εγω χρησιμοποιω σχοινι αναρριχησης για τα παιχνιδια τους. το κοβω, το ραβω και τους φτιαχνω σκαλιτσες και κρικους. 

Δες και εδω μερικες ιδεες. Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους.

----------


## Λινα

Απο τι μαγαζι το αγοραζεις;

----------


## lagreco69

Απο καταστηματα που εχουν χρωματα, εργαλεια, πλεγματα κ.τ.λ.

Τα 10 μετρα εχουν κανα 2 ευρω, πανω-κατω.

Πριν το χρησιμοποιησεις, περασε το καλα με χλωρινονερο. αναλογια 1/10 με χλυαρο νερο. 

Καλο στεγνωμα! και ειναι ετοιμο.

----------


## Λινα

Θα το κοιταξω μολις ησυχασουμε απο τις αρρωστιες λιγο, σ'ευχαριστω.

----------


## giannis@

εγω από παιχνίδια δεν εχω αγορασει τιποτα. τα εφτιαξα όλα εγω

----------

